# Oden needs a home



## Tallaria (Jul 10, 2001)

I have a feral that I've had since he was about 40 days old. he/she is now 4 months. Very sweet natured and quiet. Has damaged feathers that may never grow back for flight function.

Is social with other birds, but cannot be left with agressive birds because he is quite submissive and defensless. He is very curious and alert and responds to his name.

Looking for another tame companion to keep him warm and share his morsels. He is perfect for an indoor pigeon or dove(he is very petite) looking for a mate or friend.

I live in southern California(los angeles)

my email is [email protected]
let me know if you are interested or know someone who is.
Thanks,
Nikola


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Maybe he is a she? Females can be quite submissive and still coo like a male. 

Have you tried to put a mirror in front of him? A lot of times a male will bow and coo at the mirror as he tries to court the pigeon on the other side. A female will show an interest in the other pigeon, but I'm not sure if I've ever heard of a female bowing and cooing and bumping the mirror as she drags her tail feathers. 

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited December 07, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you looking to adopt a pigeon to keep Oden company or are you wanting someone who has a companion for Oden to adopt him? Sorry to be unsure of what you are wanting to do.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Tallaria (Jul 10, 2001)

Hey Terry! Right now I have two that are mated and they are being kept as my pets. The male of the pair attacks Oden, so Oden is in a very small cage of his own for now.
I'm looking for someone to adopt Oden. They need to know that his feathers may never correct themselves and he may have to spend his life as a pet. I am going to be driving down to San Diego next week. If you are interested in taking him for placement, that would be great, and I could drop him off on my way down. Let me know....
Nikola


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nikola,

I'd be happy to have Oden join the crew here. I have a couple of smallish pigeons that I can try as companions for Oden. Just let me know when you're coming this way. We can meet in our usual spot just off the freeway if you like.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Tallaria (Jul 10, 2001)

Hey Terry! Sorry to get back to you so late. we've been moving to a new home and it's been hectic! Is next saturday (the 20'th) okay for you? I have a new computer(my old one crashed and won't boot up),so I don't have your cell phone number anymore. Can you email me the info so I can give you the details? [email protected]
Also let me know if you need pigeon feed or something.....you've done so much for me and the other birds already, I don't want to drain your resources.
Nikola


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nikola,

Next Saturday will be fine. I'll e-mail you the phone #'s in a few minutes. We're good on pigeon food, so don't worry about that.

Terry Whatley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just an update to let you all know that Oden arrived at my home about an hour ago. He is a very sweet young pijjie with definitely strange looking and feeling feathers. I'll try to get some pictures, and perhaps we can discuss his feather condition further in the General Section.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Tallaria (Jul 10, 2001)

Thanks again Terry! I'm glad you like Oden!
I miss him here, but I am glad he has a great home now. Have you introduced him to Oreo yet? Let me know.
Nikola


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nikola,

Oden and Oreo are housed next to one another. I'll try putting them together in another couple of days and see how it goes.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Tallaria (Jul 10, 2001)

hey Terry! 
Just curious if Oden and Oreo made a connection yet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nikola,

Yes, Oden and Oreo are buddies and seem to enjoy each other's company. Oreo is so little even compared to Oden that they make a very cute pair. I'll try to get some pics and post them for you.

Terry Whatley


----------

